# BBC Sherlock: Willkommen zurück in 221 B Baker Street! Staffel 4-Teaser



## System (25. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *BBC Sherlock: Willkommen zurück in 221 B Baker Street! Staffel 4-Teaser* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: BBC Sherlock: Willkommen zurück in 221 B Baker Street! Staffel 4-Teaser


----------



## kidou1304 (25. Juli 2016)

yay!


----------



## McDrake (25. Juli 2016)

Eine der besten Serien überhaupt.
Kurze knackige Staffeln und darum keine Längen (bisher). Dazu clever konzipiert und über die Schauspieler müssen wir wohl keine Worte verlieren (mal abgesehen davon, dass meine Frau Cumerbatch für mein empfinden ein wenig zu gut findet.. aber das ist ein anderes Thema   )
Meine Hoffnung ist, dass es zwar 1-2 Folgen gibt, die zusammenhängend sind, aber eben auch ein paar selbständige, weniger tragisch/persönliche. Der Witz darf nicht verloren gehen.


----------



## hawkytonk (25. Juli 2016)

Ich kann die Serie "The Expanse" empfehlen. SciFi, Action, Drama, Thriller, Gesellschaftskritik. Und dabei sowohl mit guten Schauwerten ausgestattet als auch wirklich gut geschrieben (was für eine vom Sender SciFi produzierte Serie nicht gerade alltäglich ist).


----------

